# Looking for my first



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

I am planning on buying my first handgun shortly. I have been looking at the Glock 17, and Springfield XDm 9mm. Are there others that are comparable that I should consider? Any info will me much appreciated.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also check out the Smith&Wesson M&P-9. Try your hardest to find a range that rents guns and try out as many different types as you can.


----------



## Kharuger (Jun 19, 2010)

CZ: Have a look...

CZ-USA -> Product Categories


----------



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

I have read that many times about looking for a range and I am not aware of any near me and not to many friends have handguns either I could shoot. My guess the closest range would be a couple hours away. So I will have to start doing some google searches for ranges too.


----------



## j4l (Mar 3, 2011)

Consider something better than 9mm if you can. Despite the myths about size/recoil, there are some .45's out there that are pretty good. Look into an 845 - 12 rounds of .45,/SA/DA and more slim than the Glock, XD, etc. Review and pics in the Taurus section here. 
$400 out the door. hard to beat, I think.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

booxr said:


> I am planning on buying my first handgun shortly. I have been looking at the Glock 17, and Springfield XDm 9mm. Are there others that are comparable that I should consider? Any info will me much appreciated.


Hopefully your first handgun will not be your last so don't overthink things like I do, you will never know for sure that you got "the" right gun, because there are too many right ones out there! I have no experience with the XD, but have learned to love the Glocks after many years of "dissing" them. I took a friends advise and bought one, and then another one, and I will be getting another one soon. Great guns indeed. Eli :mrgreen:
PS...with apologies, skip the Tauri


----------



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

Well I have been doing more searching and reading and a recent trip to the sport shop and handled a gun I must of over looked the first few times. Now I am thinking the Walther P99 is going to be my first. It just seems like a very nice a comfortable handgun. Now off to reading more opinions on which trigger to buy.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm partial to revolvers for a first weapon. They are simpler and have a simpler battery of arms. It is easy for a beginner to know if the weapon is loaded or not. It is simpler to clean. It is almost invariably 100% reliable with factory ammo. It is not subject to failure to feed due to limp wristing. It makes a reliable home protection gun and in the smaller sizes (.38 or .357) it is reasonable to carry concealed. Ammo is cheap. Used weapons are available at a good price and they are just as reliable as new ones (assuming that they are not broken).

The trigger action (double action) is similar to the automatics' double action and an auto bought at a later date will be an easy weapon to master.

With a revolver you swing out the cylinder and you can see immediately if it is loaded. The only thing you need to do is pull the trigger.

The one cautionary point to know is that there is little reason to ever shoot a revolver in single action and if you are not experienced single action shooting is rift with dangers including the decision not to shoot. If you decide not to shoot you need the skill necessary to lower the hammer.

All in all, as as first weapon, I think a revolver is the best choice.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Here are some recent threads along similar lines to what you are doing.

http://www.handgunforum.net/general...r-glock-like-plastic-but-quality-weapons.html
http://www.handgunforum.net/general-semi-auto/26042-metal-frame-9mm-recommendations.html

Since you are looking at Glocks and XDs, your actually on the right track, either one will work well for general purpose use. Check out the links and see if there are any other options listed that appeal to you.
Between Glock & XD, I'm partial to the XD series. Glocks feel weird to me. Disclosure: I own a XD40SC.


----------



## booxr (Feb 27, 2011)

Are there others places online I should look for a P99? Local shop wants $730 before tax for one. I see Buds has them for around $550 and Jetgun has them for like $530 both in stock. Local shop wants $45 to process online purchase which is still $155 cheaper than I can get it through them, what a joke. There are some more places around I am goind to see how much they charge cause I thought someone said on another post not to pay more than $30. Does this sound right?


----------



## jeffegg2 (Jan 15, 2011)

I love my Ruger SR9c compact 9mm! Choice of either 17 round mag or 10 (comes with both.) 2010 handgun
of the year!!!


----------

